# MSI HD 6850 Cyclone Power Edition



## W1zzard (Dec 29, 2010)

MSI's HD 6850 Cyclone Power Edition comes at 860 MHz, which is the largest overclock out of the box of any HD 6850 available. The card also features a little switch to enable a silent BIOS which reduces fan noise considerably and makes the card a virtually noiseless experience to use, in both idle and 3D.

*Show full review*


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow thats pretty nice and with the silent feature.
I was thinking that my 2x 4850 1gb would beat that in F1 2010 but i only get around 33fps at 1920x1080 at ultra


----------



## Jiraiya (Jan 20, 2011)

great review as always 

But


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/HIS/Radeon_HD_6970/29.html








GTX 570 Slower than HD 6970 5%

And here






GTX 570 Slower than HD 6970 9%

MSI HD 6850 Cyclone Power Edition

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/HD_6850_Cyclone_Power_Edition/28.html


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 20, 2011)

same drivers and same benchmarks in both reviews?


----------



## Jiraiya (Jan 20, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> same drivers and same benchmarks in both reviews?


yes











HD 6970











What's New ?


----------



## DeerDance (Jan 21, 2011)

I am little surprised that temperatures on Cyclone versions GTX460 are considerably better than 6850. Same cooling and so far I thought 6800 series is cooler than GTX400 series.

Anyway i am buying this one next week, just waiting to see how gtx560 will look and if prices will react to it. Can't fucking wait aaaaaaa


----------



## vanyots (Jan 22, 2011)

Jiraiya said:


> great review as always
> 
> But
> 
> ...




A little math lesson:
132 to 141 is 93.6%, it's not 5% difference but I guess there was some rounding both times.


----------



## Jiraiya (Feb 1, 2011)

vanyots said:


> *A little math lesson:*


I do not need


----------



## Carl (Feb 25, 2011)

@ Jiraya, since you don't need math here is for you readers who wants a simpel explanation
Just to remove any doubts about the stats on Tech Power Up. 

When comparing indexes it's very important to remember that you have to have the same reference (the 100% speed) for it to make sense. 

The difference in percent between two cards is actually the _Difference in percent of the reference card's speed _

A car analogy: If the reference car top speed is 100kph then a 10percent difference is 10kph but if the reference car top speed is 200kpm then a 10 percent difference is 20kph. 

In the first case if the reference is 100kph and the two top cars top speeds are 180 and 200kph (20kph difference) then their relative speeds will be 180% and 200% respectively. That means 20 % difference _in relation to the reference car's speed, not to each other_. 

If the 200kph car is the reference (100%) then the 180kpm car will have a relative speed of 90% (and the 100kph car will be at 50%) and the 180kph car is shown to be 10% slower

If the 180kpm car is the reference then the 200kpm car will acctually have a ralative speed of 111%, 11% faster not 10% because 200/180 is 1,1111...

nuf said. 

So where can I buy this card in Europe? I can't seem to find it anywhere. 

Kind Regards


----------

